# chills and nausea



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

Do others suffer chill like symptoms and sometimes nausea prior to a loose stool? Is this common? Also upset because the calcium carbonate was working so well and suddenly the last two weeks I have had a recurrence of my diaharrea just when I thought it was under control. I know that somehow magically at some point it correct itself generally. I can't explain this cyclical nature of this condition but it is so frustrating - esp since I am going on holiday next week and I need it under control!!! Therefore any suggestions for a 'quick fix' so I know my holiday will be enjoyable? Just to let you know, I do not take any prescribed meds for IBS, just rely on diet, exercise, calcium carbonate and sometimes immodium (very sparingly) as I do not like the rebound effect I get from it - constipation then diaharrea again often. Please give me any other ideas you might have so I can enjoy my vacation!!!Thanks for any ideas you might have.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

good for u about the drugs..........imodium is just as bad...........there is a book called fiber menace..........it can help..........also look into adrenal fatigue..........they have alot to do with the intestines..........the next time u feel it coming on, try taking about 1/8th tsp of sea salt & dissolve it in water, then drink, follow with more water..........u might need alittle potassium, but the salt may help.........if it does, look at the adrenal fatigue...........


----------



## mistyriver (Feb 1, 2010)

yes i get the chills and nausea before going along with the very painful cramps i plug in my electric blanket and use that when i feel cold from the chills


----------



## Luke77 (Oct 19, 2009)

I get minor chills / sweat feeling feverish before bouts of D. Usually it goes away after a few trips. I used to think I ate something bad but I am pretty sure it's the IBS. Though I think if you have the fever symptoms for long start checking your temperature it could be something else and be more serious.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I also get terrible chills also I kow this is from the IBS DI still do not understand why these dr. can not give us anything to he;l[ IBS D. they have medicne for everyting else, but sometimes I think since it is IBS D they do not even realize it is a desease and since it is not life threatening they think it is i our heads Well, that is my venting for today


----------



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestions. Good to know that I am not alone in my symptoms - by the way I have no fever associated with the chills, just a feeling of malaise which disappears after a while. I feel okay generally and it does not rule my life, but it can make vacationing a difficult thing. As I said, going on vacation next week - just hope this present flareup eases off before the weekend. Thinking of starting on yogurt regime again, but worried that even that form of milk product is not great when I am suffering a flareup. Used to use Metamucil, but have given it up.....perhaps I should give it a try again. Just don't think using calcium carbonate, and metamucil is such a great idea (as well as yogurt).........any comments?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me personally?? I wouldn't change things up too much while on vacation. I would keep the calcium carbonate up and refrain from trying the yogurt regime or re-trying the fiber til you return from your trip. Bring imodium and try to have an excellent time! All the best


----------

